# What to do?



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I think that Darko is a nugget, detroit will pick Carmelo.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

I can almost garauntee that Carmelo will become a Nugget.,Joe Dumars will pick Darko because Detroit will need a PF in teh future.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Detroit will pick Darko. Would Denver do Jay Williams (and maybe the 7th pick) for Carmelo?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Detroit will pick Darko. Would Denver do Jay Williams (and maybe the 7th pick) for Carmelo?


lol no way.

melo!!!


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

Every report I'm hearing and reading, nationally and out of Detroit, says that the Pistons will select Darko. On one national show I was listening to, they said that some Pistons players were watching while Darko did his workout and the guys said afterwards that Darko doesn't play like a 17 year old, but more like a 25 year old.

That leaves Carmelo right there at #3 for the Nuggets. I'm ready to get my #15 'Melo jersey the minute they're available.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

its such a strange feeling. we didnt get lebron - the man of the draft. we didnt even pick 2nd to get darko, whos suppose to be awesome.

we fell 2 spots.

and i love it!

we probably get carmello anthony - the final 4 mvp as a freshman! such a great fit for the nuggets. i think the fear of picking 4th makes it feel better, but im so glad right now. we just sit back and take whoever they give us. fine by me!

i also will be getting a brand new metallic powder blue #15 carmello anthony nuggets jersey very soon


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

> i also will be getting a brand new metallic powder blue #15 carmello anthony nuggets jersey very soon


same here. 'Melo will be a bigger draw than Darko anyways.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

metallic powder blue? are they changing their jerseys or something?


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

Yeah, they're switching the colors on their jerseys. I haven't seen them yet though.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

What are you guys talking about, everyone knows the nugz are going to take Pavel.  


























P.S. That was just a joke, Melo all the way!


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

untill yesterday I believed that detroit would pick 'melo. now ive changed my mind, looks official that they will pick darko


----------

